# My new car has arrived at the dealers (pics)!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Got a call from my dealer on wednesday telling me my new car had arrived, and had been backed into 'prep' ready to be stripped, checked, PDI'd, road tested etc. Unfortuantely my dealer is going away on holiday tonight and wont be back 'til the 18th, and he wont allow work to start without his supervision.  But from the day of his return it should be no more than 7 days 'til i get to take delivery. Hopefully before the end of July!

I picked the colour after seeing a car they had there a while back(i was visiting to check out colours etc) and hoped the T350 would look as good as the Tuscan i saw in it. Judging by the pics im not dissapointed! 

The car is a TVR T350 Targa, finished in Bentley Sapphire(Black/Navy Pearl), and i picked Navy leather/carpets/dash and Magnolia inserts for contrast.

Please excuse the bad quality, they were quickly taken by the dealer for me as a teaser. When i get her, ill take some proper pics of her all waxed up and ready to go. The 1000 mile running in process is going to be hell! 

BTW, for those of you interested, the 987 Boxster S i test drove was still soggy(IMO) on the back(as per the 986) and in order for me to get it 'sporty' how i like, i needed Sport PASM and sport chrono plus, which would have been another Â£2k! Taking the total car price to over Â£45k, and no matter how much I think of it, it's STILL only a Boxster, costing a huge Â£45k, which i couldn't justify.

Anyway here she is, hope you like:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Awesome.

Nice colour combination.

The wait is surely going to be agony - how will you stop yourself detouring past the dealers twice a day?

PS - they won't let anyone else sit in it will they?

PPS - Don't let them forget to put the roof back on..


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

looks lovely 8) and a far cry from the Honda Civiv Ltd edition you were looking at a few months back.
Personally I think you've made the right decision


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> The wait is surely going to be agony - how will you stop yourself detouring past the dealers twice a day?


I don't have a TVR dealer near bristol, so the dealer i chose is 80 miles away, so it shouldn't be too bad. My problem was not seeing a T350 for such a long period of time, so i started looking at other brands! 



> PS - they won't let anyone else sit in it will they?


Its locked up in their 'awaiting PDI prep' area thats not open to the public. So hopefully it should be safe there for the week fingers x'd



> PPS - Don't let them forget to put the roof back on..


The carbon roof panels were taken off for him to take a roof pic, hopefully he will put them back on before he goes home!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Beatiful car Kev, bet you can't wait. Much more exclusive than the Boxter.

Are you going to miss the full on wind-in-the-hair experience ?

What are the roof panels made of ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] nice car

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif] shame about everything else

[smiley=clown.gif] wot no avatar?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Not subtle, but then TVR's never have been. Enjoy it when you finally get it and give us your impressions once she's done her 1,000 miles. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Stunning Kev, [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

IMO TVR have some of the best interior's going, and we all know how they go  , I know you are aware of this but please be careful on those wet roundabouts i would imagine there are still a little on the fierce side with all that N/A torque compared to the S2k.

Look forward to a full review when run in.

Tony

P.S if you are ever in Kent I'm only a PM away


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, had to call for the missus to get me a towel, i drooled all over my desk :lol: 8)

Is it going to be your daily driver ?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> IMO TVR have some of the best interior's going, and we all know how they go


That's for sure. They know how to stitch that hide!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Very nice

if ever you are in Less star  I make good ballast


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> BTW, for those of you interested, the 987 Boxster S i test drove was still soggy(IMO) on the back(as per the 986) and in order for me to get it 'sporty' how i like, i needed Sport PASM and sport chrono plus, which would have been another Â£2k! Taking the total car price to over Â£45k, and no matter how much I think of it, it's STILL only a Boxster, costing a huge Â£45k, which i couldn't justify.


At least you considered the alternative and you were not convinced, so you made the right choice with this car now. Enjoy and I hope it is reliable.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Well done mate, thats a proper car. The interior combo looks gorgeous 8)

Despite all the advice on here, you got the TVR and not the Box. (I was secretely hoping that you went for the TVR!)

What are its vital statistics? :wink:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Thats a disgusting.............ly nice colour!  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

After all your comments to me about points on your licence and needing to get something to keep it safe you end up with a TVR! :roll: :lol:

Fair play! I hope you keep it on the road and manage to hold onto your licence :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations Kev - very nice indeed. I hope you're bringing it in December


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Very very nice. I've always wanted a TVR and I'm glad to see that you've made the non-rational choice in the end.

Let me know the confirmed delivery date and I'll be happy to take you down to the dealership to collect it / take photos of you looking smug in it


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all your kind comments!  I was a bit worried about all the inevitable AA/RAC jokes, but hopefully now you get a 3yr warranty with TVRs and they have really worked on the Speed Six engine to make it reliable, i wont have to call them out. It is a handbuilt car, so i am always going to have little niggles that crop up, but i have gone into this with my eyes open and hope the car lives up to all the expectations. I'm going to use it everyday, and i have been told that the engines last best if the car is used daily and not left as a weekend car. Clive i prob wont track it in December, but ill defo bring it along seeing as CC is just up th eroad from me. 

BTW, a big thanks goes to Trevor(TVR_Man), who has put up with my endless questions and phone calls. Top man. 



gcp said:


> Are you going to miss the full on wind-in-the-hair experience ?


To be honest i was a bit unsure about going back to a hard top, so the T350 Targa is the best compromise for me. After test driving a Targa, the panels really are quite large so you dont lose to much of the 'open sky' feeling and it still is quite 'wind in the hair' due to the panels going right back behind the seats. 



gcp said:


> What are the roof panels made of ?


The panels are made of Carbon Fibre and come with 2 bags which you can store in teh boot when not in use. You can open them up when sat inside the car and are INCREDIBLY light! You can lift one up with just a couple of fingers, which will make it handy if i ever get caught in a shower.



PaulS said:


> What are its vital statistics? :wink:


The engine is a 3.6 Straight Six procuding [email protected] and 300ft/[email protected] It weighes just over a tonne and has a BHP per tonne of about 325. 0-60 comes up at 4.2 secs and the top speed is quoted at 180. 



b3ves said:


> Let me know the confirmed delivery date and I'll be happy to take you down to the dealership to collect it / take photos of you looking smug in it


Cheers, will do!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Brave but considered choice. Great color combo. A lot of car. Go easy!


----------



## Muscle (May 17, 2005)

Make sure you put some duct tape in it for when the bits fall off!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Clive i prob wont track it in December, but ill defo bring it along seeing as CC is just up th eroad from me.


I thought you said that you would take this car on the track?[smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Nice one Kevin.

I've just got back from Oulton Park where the weather was perfect and my T350 got thrashed around the track all day long. Car went great, then cruised back down the country to home, roof off, sounds on, you can't beat a TVR on a day like this. 11,000 miles and it just gets better. Took my Uncle for a spin (he lives near Oulton) - had him screaming with surprise saying "bloody hell!!!!" a few times  Try doing that in a Porkster.

I can confirm that mine has much grunt as a Tuscan S in a straight line too 8)

Oh, also measured 27mpg on the motorway on the way up there (very trafficky) and 26mpg on the way home (ahem, less, er traffic occifer). 'bout what our TT does


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Took my Uncle for a spin (he lives near Oulton) - had him screaming with surprise saying "bloody hell!!!!" a few times Try doing that in a Porkster.


People have said this about my TT as well and it only costs Â£29k. :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Very brave indeed. Lovely car though.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Feckin stunning car Kev.

Can't wait to see it in the flesh & hear your reports.

Me thinks you should take her to the Ring in September, she'll be perfectly run in by then.

Have you registered over at Pistonheads?? Their are hundreds of TVR owners over thier & their combined TVR knowledge is astounding. Met many of them the last time i ran at VMAX (doing it again this year).

Only word of warning that's already been stated, go careful in the 1st few weeks, as the car is fairly aggresive & probably not as forgiving as your S, which you already know is not that forgiving anyway. You'll so enjoy your TVR, but take the learning curve.


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I think it looks fantastic.

It has unfortunately/fortunately [smiley=gossip.gif] got me thinking.

very interested to hear and see more. Good luck.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks again for more of your positive comments. 



b3ves said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Clive i prob wont track it in December, but ill defo bring it along seeing as CC is just up th eroad from me.
> ...


I will be eventually, but not sure i'll have the confidence to do it in the wet by that time. I'll re-evaluate closer to the time. 



W7 PMC said:


> Have you registered over at Pistonheads?? Their are hundreds of TVR owners over thier & their combined TVR knowledge is astounding. Met many of them the last time i ran at VMAX (doing it again this year).


I sure have. As Trefor will testify, i have been badgering the TVR lot for a few months now!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Gorgeous Kev. TVR's are more than a bit special. 

Did you consider the Sagaris at all?

Hurry up and give us your first impressiions. :wink:


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

The T350 is quite a pussy cat on the road/track IMO. OK, if you drive like the 4wd/ESP will sort out the traction/power for you then you'll come unstuck - that's no fun anyway. An S2000 is very similar to the T350 to drive (but obviously slightly slower, less 'of an experience' etc. etc.). You really have to be an arse to get the back end out (Moi? Arse? Mais Oui). Obviously you need to be a little gentle in the wet, but trust me the car is much quicker than you'd expect in soggy conditions. Problems only occur in standing water - slow right down as it'll aquaplane like a hovercraft (low weight, fat tyres - same for any similar car really).

Kevin - I'm not sure who you're insured through, but the TVRCC track days are covered under the CC 'approved' insurer - Mannings. Mind you the only cars to have problems yesterday were Caterfields :roll: [/img]


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Looks fantastic, always lusted after a T350 since they first came out. Just wouldn't have the bottle myself to go for one (and I'm probably a little lacking in the driver skills department as well :roll: ).

Enjoy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So it's finally revelaed then. Nice looking car and I guess the S2000 should at least have taught you about unpredictable RWD.

We almost went with a TVR before getting the TT, but knocked it on the head to get something more sensible. Probably a better choice for us, but nothing like the noise.

Enjoy.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Goo dchoice, stunning car, possibly looking at one now I have my Griffiths payout...enjoy


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yet another hapless TVR owner taken in by the marketing spiel. TVR had the opportunity to do so much better with this car. I mean, it weighs a ton FFS!

IMO on a wet and windy day a CTR will give you a thorough roasting on a country road.

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Very brave choice, Kev...

Time will tell if it was a wise one or not.

Reading between the lines, I didn't feel you got as much from the S2000 as you did from the TTR, because it didn't instill the same level of confidence - obviously I was mistaken, as you are pushing the envelope even further this time!

Enjoy


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> Very brave choice, Kev...
> 
> Time will tell if it was a wise one or not.
> 
> ...


Funny you say that as I didn't get as much from my Maserati as previous cars largely due to a lack of confidence in the cars handling. With the 996 it's a different story.

Well done KMP - looks stunning and I'm sure will go like stink! 8) I would recommend tracking it asap to give yourself a feel for the limit so you can have more confidence day-to-day in it.

Looking forward to hearing more about it....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Should improve driving finesse no end. RWD does. TVR potential to bite will improve sensitivity more so.

Not a car to chuck around on the public road esp in wet, BUT, slow in,;off brakes easy and balance power to apex; feed power gently (long TVR throttle good for this); gobble the next straight. I think it will be a satisfying car to drive when it all comes together unlike all the Playstation cars and hatch (plus quattro :wink: ) electronic nany understeerers.

I would not want to be in it every day for a damp commute tho - booting it out of that junction to slot into the traffic of shoot over the greasy roundabout etc.

I liked Clarksons analagy of TVRs last night, (paraphrase) "driving a TVR is like owning a bear. Great unti lit ripps your head off. And it will one day."

What should KMPs second car be?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks awesome - hope it brings many miles of pleasure.


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

Great choice of car and looks stunning in that colour. Hope to get some first impressions from you when you collect it. I have always liked the T350 and with the 3 year warranty it is a better ownership prospect now.

Cheers

Fin


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Stunning mate!

Bet you can't wait for the end of July can you!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Car looks fantastic and I bet it will sound awesome. I'm surprised about your comments re the 987, but then again I haven't driven one myself (largely because I worry it would come too close to my 997 and make me question the extra outlay...)

Look forward to hearing your first drive impressions....


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

SO come on Kev let us know how you're finding the car :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> SO come on Kev let us know how you're finding the car :?


Did you not read my post properly? 

"Unfortuantely my dealer is going away on holiday tonight and wont be back 'til the 18th, and he wont allow work to start without his supervision. But from the day of his return it should be no more than 7 days 'til i get to take delivery. Hopefully before the end of July!"

So i'm still waiting, but i do have the sleepless nights and anxiety to keep me going!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > SO come on Kev let us know how you're finding the car :?
> ...


I did but from youe sig pic it looked like you had taken delivery and the car was on a drive way :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Its taken outside the dealership in their compound. I asked them to take a picture of it out in the sun for me to see how the pearl reflects its Navy through the black. I live in a block of flats, so a driveway would be a luxury!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Come on Kev don't keep us in suspense, whats it like and where are the rest of the pics?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Come on Kev don't keep us in suspense, whats it like and where are the rest of the pics?


Just been informed that all being well, i can pick her up next saturday(30th) morning!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Does this garage shut up shop when ever this guy goes away or is sick :?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Does this garage shut up shop when ever this guy goes away or is sick :?


From my experience, it's not unusual for the salesman to want to be there when the car is picked up.


----------

